# progesterone levels in pregnancy



## watkinsfamily07 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am a host surrogate and I had a frozen embryo transfer using my friends embryos, and had to take 400 mg progesterone daily til the end of the 11th week to help maintain the pregnancy. I had my levels checked at the booking in appointment and was shocked to discover mine was  193.8. Apparently, this is the upper limit of what it should be at the end of the 3rd trimester, let alone the 1st trimester. I know progesterone is important, and too little can be a cause of miscarriage, but what about levels that are too high Is it dangerous?? I have felt ok apart from general pregnancy symptoms.

sarah x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'm not sure about this, I will look at work tomorrow

x


----------



## watkinsfamily07 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

did you manage to find anything out?

thanks
sarah


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

the fact that you took progesterone can cause inaccurate results. Low levels can lead to miscarriage. Are they planning to repeat the test?

Oink x


----------



## watkinsfamily07 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

I am not sure, but I can sort it myself to have another done as I am a phlebotomist, lol.

When should I look at having it done again, as I stopped the progesterone 2 weeks ago now.?

thanks
sarah


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it isn't a routine test that is done, and now that you are over 12 wks and you have a placenta, the job of your hormones has been taken over.

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------

